# How do you keep cockatiels quiet?



## Luti-Kriss

So I used to have cockatiels before. And I know they can be quite noisy if you don't pay attention to them or if they're alone.

I'm getting 2 cockatiels next week. I was only supposed to get 1, but the guy I'm buying from convinced me to get 2 by bribing me with free shipping costs. They're both males, and from different clutches. So they won't be bonding with each other. They'll be depending on me for that. But there will be times of course when I won't be able to pay attention to them.

My mom wants me to just give away one of them but I really want to keep them both. She says they'll be too noisy. But even if I had just one it would be just as noisy, so it shouldn't really matter. But I want to be able to prove to her that I can keep them both decently quiet so she doesn't force me to get rid of one.

What are some good ways to keep cockatiels *[*especially males that will be fighting for your attention*]* somewhat calm and quiet? Giving them lots of toys and stuff to do all the time sometimes doesn't work. I'm afraid if I leave they'll start squawking really loud and won't stop, and it will drive my parents up the wall. 

Is there any way to prevent lots of noise?


----------



## Elle

I think its training hey. If you want to convince your parents you might need them to be patient because initially they will need to be trained to be quiet. Because you have two of them they are more likely to keep each other company so they wont be screaming for you as much. Try and give them plenty to do. Give them a large cage and fill it with a variety of toys. Teach them to forage for their food as this will give them plenty of motivaton to do there own thing. 
I've found that putting my birdy outside gives him things to occupy his mind with the wild bugs and birds and trees. At sleep time i had trouble training sas to be quiet but i found that a dark room works. I would put him in a dark quiet room at the same time each night. He would be quiet instantly and then wouldnt wake us up in the morning until i opened the blinds and woke him up. Before trying this he would always wake my partner and i up whenever he felt like. We trained him to be quiet until we are awake. 
He doesnt make any noise until he hears us get up.
Its in the training though and you have to be patient. Either way i think your better off with two noise wise because they will look after each other
Just make sure you look after them other wise you will get noisy teils


----------



## Luti-Kriss

Okay that's some good advice. I know it will take time with the training, but here's the thing.. I don't actually know how to DO the training. What am I supposed to do exactly? I don't want to do the wrong thing.

Also I'll try the foraging toys thing as soon as they get comfortable with me. That's a good idea.

Does anybody else have any advice to give though?? Honestly I'm kinda desperate.

My mom already has two places picked out where she will have the second bird live. One of them is an indoor chain smoker and has killed plenty of birds in my day because of it. And the other doesn't understand that you're not supposed to feed birds chips and cookies and dairy things! I explained that to my mom but she doesn't understand she says it'll be fine. And I know she won't give me the time of day to find a person on my own who I know will take care of it.


----------



## Elle

what area are you in?
someone on hear might adopt or buy him


----------



## Luti-Kriss

In the United States.


----------



## Clawsworth

Where in the US? Please try to find the second one a good home or I'll be so sad.


----------



## Autumn

If I were you, I would convince your Mum to keep both of them. You might end up with one bird that is screeching for company and attention. When there's more of them they're not lonely and can play together. I'm more than happy that I decided to get two instead of just one.

Seriously, don't give one away to people like that. That's like killing it.


----------



## Luti-Kriss

Don't worry I will not let her do that. I just want to avoid the arguing with her. Really she can't do much about it because I'm 18 and am the legal owner. Even if I still am living with her she can get into trouble by just giving them to someone. 

I will not let anything bad happen to them. I just really need to learn how to properly train the birds without accidentally enforcing them to squawk for attention and all that. 

Seriously though can anybody tell me how to properly train them?


----------



## Mythara

Here's a few threads that cover training birds not to scream. You have to remember though, that males do tend to sing and can be quite loud. You may not be able to train them not to sing, also you can train them not to scream for attention.

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=12202 http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=11964 http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=11665


----------



## Birdlette

I love to hear my tiels sing and talk... one of mine has been singing and chattering all evening long... The only times they scream is when they are alarmed(hawk on the birdfeeder outside) or hungry when I first get home(needless to say they are the first to get fed.) We have a little ritual of greeting each other at that time and I feed them some warm brown rice, chopped carrots, kale, broccoli, apples and sometimes a little scrambled egg. They are they occupied with dinner while I feed the dogs and get the human meal made. We all eat in the kitchen area and they will re-visit their dishes when we sit down for supper. They are very flock-oriented and are content when we are all together... I cover them at night and they are quiet until I uncover them in the morning for the most part (within reason). They have a night light to keep them from the night terrors and thrashing... it seems to help.


----------



## Luti-Kriss

Mythara said:


> You have to remember though, that males do tend to sing and can be quite loud. You may not be able to train them not to sing, also you can train them not to scream for attention.


Yes I know they sing, that's the reason why I want them.
I dunno how my parents will like the singing. I think they'll like it a lot better than the screaming though. My mom told me strait forward that's what she doesn't want to hear is them screaming and screeching for my attention.


----------



## Lacedolphin

I have found 2 can be quieter that a single bird because they won't be contact calling to you as much and secondly, maybe if you kept them in your room away from the kitchen or family room where your family may not be as bothered by the noise may help. I will say no matter how pushy the breeder was you should never agree to take on more pets than you think you can handle. You could always tell mom at least thier quieter than a puppy fussing and barking,lol


----------



## Renae

My first Cockatiel was a male and I didn't find at all (though it depends on the bird its self) that he screamed for another friend. If you provide them with enough toys, a play gym, attention and to play independently, you shouldn't have any problems.

You've been given great links already - good luck.


----------



## Luti-Kriss

Yes, I finally have them and it's only the second day but they're doing good so far as noise goes. Only one of them is "noisy" and I figured out how to get him to quiet down really quick. Just go up to the cage and start talking to him or whistle. And he calms right down lol. 

But thanks everyone your advice was helpful. I'll be using it in the future if needed


----------

